# burton dryride getting too wet, solution?



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

So yesterday i went riding and by lunch time my ass was soaking wet. To be fair i did spend a lot of time on my ass, but i thought the pants would do a better job as far as keeping me dry . I dont want to buy new pants, so what my next move, can i buy a layer to keep me dry underneath? What to you guys wear to stay dry? Thanks


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Nikwax TX Direct will help a bit, but won't solve the issue completely.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

trapper said:


> Nikwax TX Direct will help a bit, but won't solve the issue completely.


thanks, i really didnt thought of product like these.


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

Your spending a lot of time on your butt cause 

A. Your a noob 
B. You suck 
C. All the above

haha jkjk.. I'm an intermediate free rider and I wear protective gear underneath my board pants to minimize the impact of falls and walk away with my ass in tact. I currently own the demon d3o protective shorts, not only do they serve as ass protectors they also double as ass warmers when I spend prolonged periods sitting in the snow reminiscing the nollie front flip that I didn't just land :dizzy:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry but the real solution here is goretex pants. Good sales on right now.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Sorry but the real solution here is goretex pants. Good sales on right now.


yeah kind of hoping for a cheaper solution though.


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

mtl20 said:


> yeah kind of hoping for a cheaper solution though.


shred > time on butt = dry butt

end of season sales are starting, great time to pick up some discounted gear.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

j1nftw1n said:


> shred > time on butt = dry butt
> 
> end of season sales are starting, great time to pick up some discounted gear.


true, i will start by trying the nikwax thing and see from there. I dont usually spend that much time on my ass but that day the trail were full of mogul and i suck at negociating these bastards.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

well i gave in, just bought burton ak cyclic at 50% off. feels good man.


----------

